# What happened to Jeremy Jones?



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

No, no, no. He's fine. As far as I know, Jeremy Jones is doin great right now. Theres just one thing I dont understand. Does anybody here watch Mack Dawg Productions e.g. Follow Me Around, From _ With Love, Picture This, and Double Decade. Ive only seen folow me around and From _ With Love but the Jeremy Jones I saw in those two movies is not the Jeremy Jones ive seen today. My problem is that his personality from 5 or 6 years ago doesnt seem the same as it is today. His voice got higher pitched, he went from wearing his hair long and straight to less long and wavy, he just seems a little different to me now. Look ive done a little bit of research and im not ignorant about this, he seriously does seem different than before! Ive been wondering about this for the last year or so and I havent found anything!!! Geez!!! Is it just me? I dont know. If any of you who have seen Jeremy Jones' transformation from the last few years up until now then please let me know if you are wondering or are thinking the same thing. I just want to understand if he's just maturing or if there was a personality change, or if there was an accident even, where he just hit his head and is now a different person??! I need to know. It just doesnt make sense.


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

*Links to back up my theory*

Here are some links of jeremy jones interviewing back then versus now. Do you think he's changed?

YouTube - Jibbing With Jeremy Jones

Up there is him how I saw him mostly in From _ With Love and Follow Me Around.

YouTube - On the Couch with Jeremy Jones Part 1

This is Jeremy Jones now. I know there is a difference. Please just give your input if you have recognized the change too.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You know there's 2 Jeremy Jones right? And you've posted videos of both of them...


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> You know there's 2 Jeremy Jones right? And you've posted videos of both of them...


wow..... wow...... Im pretty much speechless. No way.. Do you think you can tell me how they are both famous and have both contributed to the sport? Im not saying your wrong at all. You probably are right. Matter of fact you are right. I just dont know how I got them confused!! Same name spelling! Look almost the same to a degree! Look practically the same age! How is one different from the other besides the fact that they are different people?! I know if what you say is true then the first Jones vid: he is legendary and has contributed to the sport since its beginnings. Second Vid Jones: same thing, loves pow, rails (I think), is a sick rider. Its just weird that for the last year or two that I could never tell the difference because I kept watching so many vids of both of them! I guess this is a worthless thread...... . . . . damn.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> You know there's 2 Jeremy Jones right? And you've posted videos of both of them...


Milo is completely correct here.
The JJ in your first video is sponsored by Burton with his own pro model and slays rails all day.

The JJ in your second video is a big mountain rider who used to ride rossignol and just started his own snowboarding company called jones snowboards.
Jones Snowboards at Jeremy Jones

They don't even look very much alike besides having brown hair.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

I have disgraced the name of snowboarding and its history. I have learned my faults and deserve a brutal, savage death. I have disrespected you all... I should die. Im sorry for my travesty and for my insufferbale ignorance and lack of percepting and distinguishing facial features. Kill me now......


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just do your research and don't ride Burton and all will be ok ( =


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Just do your research and don't ride Burton and all will be ok ( =


Alright, I might have gotten maybe the two most influential snowboarders of all time mixed up, but I do know the history of Burton. Burton started out as the trademark of snowboarding. Ever since Jake Burton took the snurfer idea and expanded on it, winning contests and popularity with his new "snowboard", he has been revolutionizing the sport and we all have Burton to thank for that. They might be giving us all hell and milking their popularity, even furthering our contempt for them, but Burton goes all the way back..... all the way to the beginning...


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

Unless you want to thank these guys of course 

The origin of snowboarding discovered at Jeremy Jones


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

To avoid this confusion Transworld Business refers to them as...
Jeremy Jones (freestyle)
Jeremy Jones (big mountain)


----------

